# Name of a certain part of the ship: "front superstructure"or ... what?



## Elet88

Hi all,
I'm are already here with a small curiosity, and I ask the help of a nautical expert. Take, for example, the cruise ship in this photo: 

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/210/a/f/ncl_breakaway_2_by_elet88-d7ss4na.jpg

What is the name of the "frontal part" highlighted ? (the wall with all big porthole that extends from the upper deck to the command bridge). 
I think his name is "frontal superstructure", but I'm not sure because I've listened "forecastle" or "bow forecastel" (but I knew that "forecastle" is the "flat area" at the bow of a ship...)


Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Stephen J. Card

I just call it the 'ugly part'... of Norwegian Breakdown or whatever she is called.


But if I am trying to be helpful.... I would call it the 'fore end' as in 'Forward End of the Superstructure.' Other end as in 'aft end' as in 'Afterward End of Superstructure'

Just thinking... have also heard as 'Fore Part' ...... "Forward Part of Superstructure' or might even 'Bridge Front'.


Stephen


----------



## Barrie Youde

"Fore-Part" would have my vote.

But how could anybody paint a ship so frivolously?


----------



## China hand

Barrie Youde said:


> "Fore-Part" would have my vote.
> 
> But how could anybody paint a ship so frivolously?


Pelen Max?


----------



## Elet88

Stephen J. Card said:


> I just call it the 'ugly part'... of Norwegian Breakdown or whatever she is called.
> 
> 
> But if I am trying to be helpful.... I would call it the 'fore end' as in 'Forward End of the Superstructure.' Other end as in 'aft end' as in 'Afterward End of Superstructure'
> 
> Just thinking... have also heard as 'Fore Part' ...... "Forward Part of Superstructure' or might even 'Bridge Front'.
> 
> 
> Stephen




In short, as one wishes .... hihihihihih  usually in marine any thing have his exactly name. Strange that no one give an exactly name to this area!


----------



## John Cassels

Fwd Bhd accomodation block.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Always called the _fore part_ when I was at sea and when I worked in shipyards


----------



## Michael Taylor

Forecastle upper bulkhead?


----------



## stein

According to ”Practial Shipbuilding Volume IIIA,” Haarlem 1953 page 309, the superstructures may comprise forecastle bridge and poop. On a three-island ship at least, the front of the middle structure is therefore the bridge-house-front in all its height. Which accords with the Norwegian terminology as I remember it. The word bridge I believe originating in a bridge between the covers of the wheels in a sidewheeler where the skipper gave directions to the helmsman aft.


----------



## Alistair Macnab

*Bridge Front......*

Surely the front of the superstructure is called the "bridge front"?


----------



## jimg0nxx

I don't recollect it being called anything other than "bridge front"


----------



## John Dryden

If you were asked to paint the fore part you would scratch your head in bewilderment.If you were asked to paint the Fwd Bhd accomodation block you would say ''what?,''however if asked to paint the bridge front you would be straight on the job.


----------



## Chris Isaac

John Dryden said:


> If you were asked to paint the fore part you would scratch your head in bewilderment.If you were asked to paint the Fwd Bhd accomodation block you would say ''what?,''however if asked to paint the bridge front you would be straight on the job.


That's exactly the definition I was going to put but you beat me to it.


----------



## MikeK

jimg0nxx said:


> I don't recollect it being called anything other than "bridge front"


Ditto from me !


----------



## John Briggs

Yep, fully agree. 
"Bridge front"


----------



## Keltic Star

Bridge front in my book.


----------



## stein

And if you have two midship structures – what do you call the second one, and its front? (Jester)


----------



## MikeK

The other one !


----------



## frank gales

never heard it called anything but fore part of the bridge. regards frank.


----------



## Barrie Youde

#17

The fore-part of the after mid-ships accommodation.


----------



## Pobydd

Bridge front.

Richard R617629


----------



## Dickyboy

"Fore End" in my book. It's more than just the Bridge front, or front of the bridge. Or the "Sticky up fronty bit with holes in it thingy" Or the "Accommodation fore end"


----------



## A.D.FROST

Obviously a deck forum but I though I would add my ten penith worth. Control/Sticks or Camshaft side,Known as the front of the engine(never port side),Exhaust side Back of the engine(never stbd. side) and the end's, fwd end and flywheel end.(Thumb)


----------



## stein

China hand said:


> Pelen Max?


His name is Peter, and I'm a bit surprised to see he is still around doing the same thing as in the sixties. He was a super earner in posters and design for just about everything then, in a children's colouring book kind of style with much stars and moons. Interesting to see that Stephen Card doesn't like him... or not as cruise ship decorator at least. (Jester)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

John Dryden said:


> If you were asked to paint the fore part you would scratch your head in bewilderment.If you were asked to paint the Fwd Bhd accomodation block you would say ''what?,''however if asked to paint the bridge front you would be straight on the job.


Not on any ship I was on.
The bridge front was just the bridge front and didnt include the rest of that structure down to the main deck.
If I scratched my head in bewiderment at being asked to paint the fore part, I would have been treated as a congenital idiot, or a skiver.
If asked to paint the bridge front, I would assume it was to be varnished, because at that time most BF ships had wooden bridge fronts.
The last Fore Part I painted was on Cunard's Ivernia, in New York in 1964, and it took four of us two days.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

stein said:


> His name is Peter, and I'm a bit surprised to see he is still around doing the same thing as in the sixties. He was a super earner in posters and design for just about everything then, in a children's colouring book kind of style with much stars and moons. Interesting to see that Stephen Card doesn't like him... or not as cruise ship decorator at least. (Jester)



Oh no! Peter Max is a very smart guy and does very much fun stuff. I admire the guy.

What I don't like is what owners and designers are doing to making poking fun at ships. They will pay for millions for this nonsense and I'll bet theChief Officer has to account for every pail of plain white gloss that is used anywhere else on the ship. What will they do in a few years when they cannot maintain this 'mural' all that is left is rust red!


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Elet88 said:


> In short, as one wishes .... hihihihihih  usually in marine any thing have his exactly name. Strange that no one give an exactly name to this area!



All of the names given names listed are correct.

Fore End
Fore Part
Accommodation Block
Bridge Front

All are correct. Some ships might even have two names on one ship.

eg... a tanker with midships bridge might be called Bridge Front and Acommodation Block.

You can one shipyard will call something one name and a different yard something else.


In your case with this ship you better stick with 'The front of the hotel'.


----------



## Barrie Youde

I wonder how the is painting done (hideous though it is)?

It is one thing thing to draw/paint design something on paper, but infinitely more difficult to project any complex artistry on to the hull of a ship.

Difficult to to imagine the Mate telling the Bosun to put men over the side on stages to touch up the overside!


----------



## James_C

Would presume the "artwork" in question must be heavy duty vinyls, otherwise it'd take forever to line up and paint. Vinyls would also mean that damaged sections can be replaced quickly and easily.


----------



## Barrie Youde

Heavy duty vinyls ? (#29)

Do you mean stick-ons? Surely not?

Sorry, I'm out of my depth completely, here!


----------



## chadburn

Oh yes Barrie, in today's world they can not only completely cover your car in any design/colour/ chrome you want but also your boat, if you get sick of it you just peel it off and try some other colour/design.


----------



## Barrie Youde

How is the heavy duty vinyl applied to the ship's side?

Is it by spray gun? By some computerised marvel of a spray gun?


----------



## Jose Manuel Ortega

Maybe Accommodation breakwater ?


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Barrie Youde said:


> How is the heavy duty vinyl applied to the ship's side?
> 
> Is it by spray gun? By some computerised marvel of a spray gun?


Barrie, 
Here's a photo of a tanker passing Brazil inward a couple of years ago. 
You can see the very attractive logo on the hull, but I doubt if any crew would ever be involved in painting that, it would end up looking like a mangy cat!
it must be some kind of transfer jobbie.
regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde

Quite so!

I'd be very interested to learn how it is actually done.

I remember seeing an early daub (late 1960s) on the side of a CPR Empress, at the time when the funnel colours were changed from the distinctive chequerboad to something far less attractive.

On the side were newly painted the words "CP Ships", very grandly. She was lying at the Landing Stage when I sailed past her on an Everard-boat, under the command of the redoubtable Captain Donald O'Donnel, who observed, "Nobody is likely to mistake her for an effing tram, are they?"

I had painted the words "LIVERPOOL PILOT" in large white letters on the side of a Pilot-cutter many times between 1960 and 1966, but only ever by carefully cutting-in to the letters which were there already. They were originally set out/marked on the hull, I suppose, by a simple stencil (rather like painting a lifebelt). But at really big stuff, as seen here, the mind boggles!


----------



## stein

I remember walking past the Velma Lykes in Kilindini Harbour in 68, with every letter in "Lykes Lines" looking like a comb on the underside. Whoever did it must have enjoyed it tremendously, because when he got to the last letter it must already have been obvious for a while that the paint was too thin.


----------



## kewl dude

Some type of plastic film motor vehicle wraps are common place these days, attached two I ran across on the net recently and saved. The vehicle is the Ford Transit Connect.

Painter.jpg (59.2 KB) 
Woodie.jpg (72.2 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------



## chadburn

Barrie, same idea as the the old Cascover sheathing except it is already printed/painted to your requirements and has cling film properties. If I remember correctly Theo Popadopolis? of Dragons Den has his car covered in the chrome version of the film.


----------



## Barrie Youde

#37 & #38

Many thanks, Chaps.

Cling-film I do understand.

But how is it applied smoothly and neatly to conform with the shape of a ship's hull?


----------



## James_C

As long as the surface is prepared/scaled/repainted properly and a decent fresh water wash down undertaken then a few men in cherry pickers will do the job.


----------



## lesbryan

i would call it the for'ard screen


----------



## JohnGrace

I have heard the term "House Front" used occasionally


----------



## Stephen J. Card

One of my favourite stories from Denholm News. The flagship... steamer from in the 1930. The bridge was all teak and varnished. The pride of the fleet. One Denholm master, Captain Olson thought bright work was a waste of time. Finally Olson was sent to the flagship as a relieving job and his first job was to tell the Chief Officer to get the Bosun to paint the bridge plain white. A few months the regular master came back to find what had happened. He personally spent the next voyage out to the far east out on a stage to scrape it all down and go back to varnish.


----------



## Elet88

Guys thank you for all yours answers!  
Finally I opt for "frontal superstructure" (I'm italian and "frontal superstructure" is approximately *sovrastruttura frontale*, _front of the superstructure_).

Of sure I didn't think it would generate a debate so long because of the paint and logos: D 
Very interesting thing!


----------



## Barrie Youde

#40

Many thanks, Jim!

We live and learn!

B


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

The fore skein.


----------



## Cutsplice

I always heard it referred to as "The Fore Part of the Bridge" that included all the bulkhead from the Monkey Island down to the main deck.
On tankers with a mid ships bridge the after housing forward bulkhead was referred to as "the Forepart of the After Housing".
Strange how there are so many variations, never heard it referred to any other way except for the above.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Elet88 said:


> Guys thank you for all yours answers!
> Finally I opt for "frontal superstructure" (I'm italian and "frontal superstructure" is approximately *sovrastruttura frontale*, _front of the superstructure_).
> 
> Of sure I didn't think it would generate a debate so long because of the paint and logos: D
> Very interesting thing!





If you want to do that you would be better to go with...

'ponte frontale' = 'Bridge front'


I think is least likely way to call "frontal superstructure". 


Why not call one of the offices of Fincantieri?


Stephen


----------



## Enri

Bridge front bulkhead, does it for me.


----------



## vinnie05

In all the ship drawing offices where I have worked (25 over a 48 year period), the superstructure drawing was always known as "Bridgefront and side screens".


----------



## Binnacle

I always heard it referred to as the "bridge front" by seamen.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Cutsplice said:


> I always heard it referred to as "The Fore Part of the Bridge" that included all the bulkhead from the Monkey Island down to the main deck.
> On tankers with a mid ships bridge the after housing forward bulkhead was referred to as "the Forepart of the After Housing".
> Strange how there are so many variations, never heard it referred to any other way except for the above.


I'm in full agreement with you Cutsplice. 
Mind you, you and I sailed on a couple of the same ships during the same era so its not surprising we use the same terms.
The word '_Front'_ does not seem right to describe parts of a ship
They'll be calling the bow the front end next!
Pat(Jester)


----------



## John Cassels

Of course it's the front end Pat , what else could it be if it goes before the bit called the back end .


----------



## Pat Kennedy

John Cassels said:


> Of course it's the front end Pat , what else could it be if it goes before the bit called the back end .


All right John, I'll see your _front end_ and raise you with the_ Frontcastle Head_

Pat(Jester)


----------



## chadburn

Barrie Youde said:


> #37 & #38
> 
> Many thanks, Chaps.
> 
> Cling-film I do understand.
> 
> But how is it applied smoothly and neatly to conform with the shape of a ship's hull?


Have a look at mby.com/vinyl smaller scale but just the same.


----------



## Barrie Youde

#54

Gold stars, Pat! 

It's simply a matter of getting it right. My Granny was a Cheshire farmer's daughter who knew not port from starboard. She was, however, extremely proper, was President of her local Women's Institute and extremely proud of the fact that her son (my Dad) was a Conway cadet. Sometimes I think that that was the thing of which she was most proud in her whole life. To the present day I have a Bible inscribed in Gran's copper-plate handwriting saying " RF Youde, HMS Conway, 1925".

She would love to tell the story of visiting the ship on one occasion and being met by a Conway launch at Rock Ferry Pier, with a Conway cadet as coxswain. "Please will you sit aft, Madam?" said the 17 year old cadet (according to Gran).

She continued the tale with, "I didn't know where aft was, but I saw some cushions so I went there to sit down!"


----------



## Cutsplice

Pat Kennedy is correct we are both from a different era, maybe a different Planet. I am expecting to see front peak, back peak , front deck, back deck, and front stay etc being posted soon. It's enough to make my brow sweat, I think I will soogie the sweat from my forehead sorry my front head.
I won't get rude and mention my frontskin, until now I didn't know I had one but did know I had a foreskin.


----------



## Barrie Youde

#55

Many thanks, Chad!

The mind boggles!


----------



## bob nightingale

Pat,Barrie,Cutsplice.
We are at present in the same era.
Not to distant from each other,
How about a meet while we still can.
Bob.


----------



## Gulpers

Barrie,

Have a look at *this* 'ship wrap' of HMS President. 
You will see in the article that result was similar to the recent project to paint Edmund Gardner, the historic Liverpool Pilot vessel, which attracted a fair bit of comment in our Gallery *here* and *here.* (Thumb)


----------



## Pat McCardle

I'm with you on this Pat (am I talking to myself?) Always called the Fore Part on all the ships I have worked on. The Bridge Front was exactly that and only that area around the windows.


----------



## joebuckham

have always known it as the bridge front, the name used in ship construction textbooks.


----------



## Gulpers

Always heard it referred to as Fore Part, or even Accommodation Fore Part. (Thumb)


----------



## Binnacle

Gulpers said:


> Always heard it referred to as Fore Part, or even Accommodation Fore Part. (Thumb)


Rather confusing to somebody who has slept in an open foc'sle with his pillow against a spurling pipe.

I go aft to get to the "fore part" ???.

I leave my accommodation under the foc'sle head and go aft to reach the Accommodation Fore Part ???.


----------



## Gulpers

Binnacle said:


> Rather confusing to somebody who has slept in an open foc'sle with his pillow against a spurling pipe.
> 
> I go aft to get to the "fore part" ???.
> 
> I leave my accommodation under the foc'sle head and go aft to reach the Accommodation Fore Part ???.


Perhaps the meaning changed when us youngsters went to sea and lived in midships or all aft accommodation.
Just saying it's the term that was used on the ships I sailed on! (Thumb)


----------



## Binnacle

Gulpers said:


> Perhaps the meaning changed when us youngsters went to sea and lived in midships or all aft accommodation.
> Just saying it's the term that was used on the ships I sailed on! (Thumb)


Thanks -
As is oft said 
Different ships, different long splices.


----------



## Gulpers

Binnacle said:


> Thanks -
> As is oft said
> Different ships, different long splices.


Indeed (Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde

I think that it can safely be said that all of us oddballs who used (and still use) the term "fore-part" recognise that, in full, it means the fore-part of the mid-ships accommodation (which as a matter of terminology is rather long).

We all recognise, too (I haven't the slightest doubt), what is meant by forecastle or fo'c's'le (complete with all of its apostrophes). In terms of construction, that thing could only ever have have been in one part of the ship (i.e. the sharp bit at the front) ; but it in terms of crew accommodation I have heard about (or at least read about) the fo'c's'le being almost anywhere in a ship. 

An early variation was surely the advent of the Liverpool-house (as an accommodation-block amidships and on deck) aboard a four-masted barque in the late 19th century, when the Master and the Mates still lived aft, at the poop. Although in many cases the deck-crew still lived under the fo'c's'le head until well after WWII, a further general rule as I have understood it is that the crew moved aft when the Master and the Mates moved amidships.

Even in a mid-20th century steamer with the deck-crowd accommodated under the fo'c's'le head (of which there were still some around) I would still understand the "fore-part" to mean the fore-part of the mid-ships accommodation.


----------



## Gulpers

........ an excellent explanation Barrie. (Applause)


----------



## OilJiver

As a clankie, I've heard most of the given terms used but fore-part and bridge front seem most common. However "below bridge front" is often used in submitting areas for paint specs etc (sort of links with comment #61 by Pat.
As regards #51 (t'other Pat), the word front is perfectly ok in ships - ie Boiler Front, Engine Front etc (either of which may be orientated athwartships of course).


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Pat McCardle said:


> I'm with you on this Pat (am I talking to myself?) Always called the Fore Part on all the ships I have worked on. The Bridge Front was exactly that and only that area around the windows.


Talking to yourself Pat, is sometimes the only way you will hear something sensible.
We are surrounded by revisionists here, maybe Leslie Phillips was correct all along.
"Left hand down a bit"

_The_ _Navy Lark_

Pat(Jester)


----------



## stein

So what is authoritative? I have dug out my five languages Paasch from 1908, and if I slammed that on an ordinary table there would be no table left! (Jester) 

Bridge: term given to various erections or fittings on or above the upper deck of a vessel about midships.

Bridge House: Usually simply called “Bridge” is a decked erection fitted on or above the upper deck about midships and extending from side to side over the upper deck of a ship.

Pilot Bridge: A narrow thwartships platform, extending from side to side above the steamers bridge-deck; it serves as a station for the pilot, commander or officer of the watch.

(Pilot Bridge is _Kommandobro_ in Norwegian, _Kommandobrücke_ in German, _Passerelle de commandement_ in French and _Puente de mando_ in Spanish. All of which sounds better than the English term. Was it later changed to "Navigating Bridge" or something the like?)


----------



## joebuckham

"merchant ship construction" by hj pursey 1st edition 1942, hardly a revisionist, shows drawing of *bridge front *bulkhead from bridge deck to stringer plate on a deck below


----------



## OilJiver

I think you've nailed it Joe (or riveted it) - as clearly illustrated.


----------



## Cutsplice

Naval architects and seaman are breeds apart, how many times have us seamen cursed them when scuppers became blocked due to unnecessary elbows in them, diameter too small etc etc. Their terminology and ours differed in so many ways, the continuous bulkhead from the main deck to the monkey island will always be the forepart of the bridge, the fore peak,and fore deep will also stay with me.


----------



## Tmac1720

"Blunt bit with windows up at the sharp end" (Hippy)

In Harland and Bluff this area was always referred to as the house/bridge front. (Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde

#69
Very many thanks, Ray.

Another expression remembered is the "bridge apron".

The apron is a term used elsewhere in ship-construction/ boat building as strengthening between the stem and the keel: but I distinctly recall hearing (and probably using) the expression "bridge-apron" to describe what is otherwise described here as the bridge-front. In the 1950s many were still of varnished timber; while steel was rapidly becoming the standard form - but still garnished on top with a canvas dodger on each bridge-wing for extra protection from the weather. That remains my own vision of how the ideal bridge should be. (Dream on, BY, dream on!) 

Fixed to the bridge-apron on each side should be a Willett-Bruce whistle control system(compressed air), together with cleats for signal halyards. There should be teak gratings underfoot. Side-lights should be hinged to swing inboard, for ease of changing light-bulbs. Wheel-house doors should slide, on rollers; and made rattleproof by the use a wedge. All brass should be properly polished, with no spillage of Brasso. The bridge-apron (if steel) should be painted either white or eau-de-nil on the after (or bridge) side and white (or other company colour variation) on the fore-side (as integral to the fore-part, as already discussed).

The expression "bridge-front" as used here sounds, to my salt-caked ears, positively land-lubberly!

All of this can be found, free of charge, in Youde's Manual of Ship-Management.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Barrie,
Please do come aboard, sir!

Now, what are you having?
We're out of ice though, I'm afraid.

(Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde

Dear Pete,

How kind. Thank you!

Pink gin would do very nicely. Ice is not necessary at all.

Cheers!

BY

ps The sidelight fittings should be painted flat-black: Or matt-black as some might say today.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Barrie,

A masterpiece of my eary days as a cadet. The Ch Off was a bit of an idle bugger.... actually completely useless. Ex master with SS&S and reduced to a job with J&J! I was my own load for seven months. I made up my own list and did all the work on own. At the end of week I gave the Mate a list of jobs that had been done so he could keep up h maintainance records etc. Any work that needed I went to the CPO (GP Chinese Manning) and ask the Chief Eng. 

Here is bridge wing on board SCOTSPARK. Chipped, primed, varnish doors, hand rails etc. No eau-de-nil... so made my own.... white, buff and some sidelight green (plenty left when changed to matte black). Doors scraped, sanded and a coat of linseed oil and then a couple of varnish. Bell was varnished as well. 

7 week passages from N. Europe to Geelong and back.... sunny weather mostly.... way to live! 

Another perk was discussing the work with the chippy... Kwok To. Sit in the rigger mess on the poop... where we stowed the BA set... and the stashed bottle of Red Lable.


----------



## OilJiver

On the other hand, the term Apron may also refer to the deck area fwd of the funnel casing upon which the engine room skylights were fitted. The skylights could be temporarily removed to facilitate shipping of items of machinery from the Apron, down into the engine room. Occasionally the Apron would be utilised for the crated stowage of larger items of spare gear.

Now...I've never been one for peeing contests - let alone with the dismal flow rate achievable these days. However, "land lubberly" terms - "light bulbs". Oh dear!


----------



## Mad Landsman

OilJiver said:


> Now...I've never been one for peeing contests - let alone with the dismal flow rate achievable these days. However, "land lubberly" terms - "light bulbs". Oh dear!


Yes, LAMPS! We have touched on this before, but we can forgive Barrie - he writes some good poems 

(Bulbs are planted in the ground is what I was told)


----------



## Stephen J. Card

'Lamps' was the Lamp Trimmer! 

The 'Lecky' was the one going around 'lamping'. 

'Lamps' used oil in his job.... in lamps and lanterns ..... but both Lamps and Leckys could both be 'well oiled'!


----------



## ben27

good day stephen j.card,sm.today.02:25.re:name a certain part of ship.#80.just read your post.and the piture tells a thousand words.very smart job,regards ben27


----------



## Barrie Youde

Please,

If a light is a lamp and a bulb is a thing which goes into the ground, what is the name of the glass pear-shaped globe which (i) contains a filament (ii) is fitted with a metal (aluminium?) bayonet fitting and (iii) is inserted into a corresponding fitting in an electrically-wired lamp to make the thing function properly?

The expression "electric lamp" is anachronistic. (Innit?)


----------



## Mad Landsman

Barrie,
It's all in the context and who is saying it.
To the general traveller or the person at home then light bulb is adaquate as a description.
To an electrician (Lecky on board or sparkie ashore) then an incandescent device, a fluorescent tube, a halogen capsule, or whatever, is a lamp.

In an oil lamp then strictly speaking the lamp is just the reservoir and wick, maybe the reflector, not the actually fitting or housing that it goes into. 

Similar to front or forward each being appropriate depending what is being described and by whom.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Yes, things change. Once the lamp had a wick and the lantern now has a squirrel cage!



Barrie... re 'apron'. Apron would be a 'landing' of some kind. As in the area around a skylight when stores or parts may handled or even on the landing of a dock where cargo may be landing... on the apron.


----------



## chadburn

The Ceiling on a ship?


----------



## Barrie Youde

#86 and #87

Many thanks, Chaps!

All understood!


----------



## Binnacle

chadburn said:


> The Ceiling on a ship?


bottom ceiling, bilge ceiling, ceiling sleeper.
to be found in cargo spaces.


----------



## OilJiver

Barrie,

Hope my second comment @ 81 didn't offend - not my intention at all. 

Many thanks for your input into this site. Only been signed up a short while myself but am in full agreement with Mad Landsman re your poems & verse etc. Much appreciated.

Regards

Jon


----------



## Barrie Youde

#91

Perish the thought, Jon!

This is far from being a ship of fools - but we all (as far as I can see) are slightly crackers, here! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Lamp, Lightglobe, Fluoro tube or whatever...

In today's trendy techno-speak, surely it would be a "Light Emitting Device".
I know the initialisation 'LED' is already taken to mean a specific kind of light emitter but soon we'll be using them for most applications, anyway.

BTW, Yesterday, I managed to pick up an original Davy miners' safety lamp (1903 vintage, oil-fired).
When camping, I'll now be able to retire to my tent secure in the knowledge that the methane-rich environment inside 
(due to having consumed a hearty meal of baked-beans-on-toast) will not explode during the night.

Sorry about the thread-drift.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Binnacle said:


> bottom ceiling, bilge ceiling, ceiling sleeper.
> to be found in cargo spaces.






Also..... Cloud ceiling

and the worst one to hear.... your bank managers hears, "You have reached your spending ceiling!" Ouch!


----------



## chadburn

Binnacle said:


> bottom ceiling, bilge ceiling, ceiling sleeper.
> to be found in cargo spaces.


A virtual Pint for you(Pint)(Thumb)


----------



## Keith Adams

House fore part ... the bridge is above the house as pictured. Cheers ! Snowy.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

bob nightingale said:


> Pat,Barrie,Cutsplice.
> We are at present in the same era.
> Not to distant from each other,
> How about a meet while we still can.
> Bob.


A good idea Bob, its just over 54 years since I last clapped eyes on you on that _Maron_, which we took out of Caledon Shipyard on 11th July 1960, and left her in Birkenhead on 29th July, after sea trials and then loading in Glasgow.
No doubt you are the same happy go lucky Bobby Nightingale I remember from that ship.
Best regards, 
Pat(Jester)


----------



## jmcg

chadburn said:


> The Ceiling on a ship?


Deckhead Chad.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------

